# New CC



## ricshaw7 (Dec 17, 2016)

Hello

Can anyone tell me if my new Bersa Thunder CC is rated for +P ammo?

THANK YOU


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

If you check the FAQ on the Bersa website, they claim +P is acceptable in their handguns. They do warn it may cause excessive wear, though. They also say the feed ramp may need to be polished in order to reliably feed some types of ammo like hollow point. This is NOT covered by warranty. 

Based on gel tests and other reasons, I see no need for +P ammo. The better, more modern ammunition available today makes 380 a viable carry round by itself, in my opinion. Using Speer Gold Dot in 90 grain hollow points, I get 1040 feet per second and that's just fine for me, especially considering how well Gold Dots perform when they hit something. I've also been happy with Sig Elite V Crown at 980 fps out of a 90 grn. bullet. 

My latest range ammo has been PPU 94 grn. JHP at 951 fps. I bought a ton of it on sale at Cheaper than Dirt for around $12 per box of 50. It's now around $13 for FMJ and $16 for JHP. There are a few other brands that are almost that inexpensive, but I won't use steel or aluminum cased ammo in my firearms, especially when quality brass cased ammo from PPU is a little cheaper. It's also reloadable, if I would consider reloading 380, which I would not.


----------



## Electricmo (Dec 18, 2019)

I've never found .380+p ammo.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Electricmo said:


> I've never found .380+p ammo.


Me either.


----------

